# Chihuahua Facebooks!!



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Lola is now on facebook...

Search: Lola Hall
Email: [email protected]

Whats yours?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey! Boss has one too 

Search for Boss Hogg


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ugh i can't think what i put for mine but you can just look for my name, they are on my page 


kioana jones 
[email protected]


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I applied to be a friend. Boss Hogg, I coundnt find yours


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mines Sugar Plum Park


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

are they actual facebook pages or that dogbook thing on facebook?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they have dog book on facebook? LOL...didn't even know. mines my actual page


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Acual facebook accounts.. just like mine and yours


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm on facebook.

Search under my name Yvonne Salerno. xx


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am on face book lisa-marie kennedy please state that you are chi forum member  ooooo more face book friends!lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Marie Barnecutt is mine and cookie's facebook page.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

babys facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/babydorisowens


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Just pm with your info and I'll add you.


----------



## littletiger2112 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have photo album of my 3 animals (Mindy-Cherry-Smoke) in my fb's profile

http://it-it.facebook.com/littletiger2112

Bye!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Some of you are too hard to find with out an e-mail address. 
Mine is linda adams e-mail [email protected] 
Home to have some new facebook frineds.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

P.S. we should all add a message that we are from Chihuahua People.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

HERRES THE LINK TO MY FACE BOOK

http://www.facebook.com/friends/?ref=tn#/profile.php?id=756785418&ref=profile


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is mine, if you search Melissa Leslie you'll get 800 million lol
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=689870735&ref=mf
I'm making one for Triton too.

Please message me saying your from chi ppl!


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is Triton's 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000224284434&ref=mf


----------



## MzKrEEpin (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm on facebook...look me up [email protected] Please state that you are from this forum when adding me thanks!
How do I find dogbook? I want to make one for my chihuahuas!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=1823230385&ref=name

Ava Quark and Lola all share there facebook


----------



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

Look for me under [email protected] and please let me know you are from here. I've just requested a few of you :ngreet2:


----------



## Lynnie (Sep 18, 2009)

Princess Leia has her own Facebook page and more friends than I do now! Her email address is [email protected] I'd love for you to add her.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aww didnt ealise so many of you had fb fr your chis!HOw cute!Ill have to add you and your chis!
Mine is
[email protected]


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahhh I think I'm gunna make a profile for Maxxy!  lol!

& OMG! cocochihuahua !!!!!!!!!!!!! I've missed you! where have you been?    !!

xxx


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh bless you Sarah...Ive been travelling!Left in April and got back a few weeks ago!nIce to seeyou and a few old faces still here


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm a newbie here, 
here is my facebook x

search for.... Kez ✩ ᶫᵒᵛᵉᵧₒᵤ✩ Lloyd


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MarieUkxx said:


> Marie Barnecutt is mine and cookie's facebook page.





lilbabyvenus said:


> I just made a dogbook page on my facebook for Venus. Search and add:
> Samantha Cuhel
> 
> Please pm me if it doesn't work. I had to up my privacy settings because hubby's ex kept breaking into my account.


i looked but didn't see you , so would both you ladies add me 

[email protected]

or look up kioana jones


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Kerry_Lloyd said:


> i'm a newbie here,
> here is my facebook x
> 
> search for.... Kez ✩ ᶫᵒᵛᵉᵧₒᵤ✩ Lloyd



ohh i'm soo glad i saw this lol because i play games when i don't know people i have my account blocked but i'll add you to my chi ppl folder 

hello and welcome:hello1:


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

facebook.com/suzannejessica
its not marleys its mine but might asewll be marleys as thats all photos on there lol


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

My facebook is in my siggy, welcomed to add me. Mostly pictures of my dogs up there anyways.


----------



## Nelly (Dec 26, 2009)

If someone wants to become friends with me and Nelly on facebook, search for [email protected] 
It's my facebook, but Nelly is on almost every picture. We would love to have some new chihuahuafriends!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't know how to get my name on it lol!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1729853596


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Kay said:


> Don't know how to get my name on it lol!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/profile.php?ref=profile&id=1729853596


Ahhh it was you who added me! lool,
when you added me I wasn't sure who you were lol x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i added you Kay x


----------

